# Meeting of Rivers



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi people 
Recently I became part of this great community, and I would like to be able to exchange ideas, criticisms and all the information needed for my new project. Currently, the aquarium will be emptied and retired to a new planted for this final year (31/12 to 01/01 are the only days off that I have) ... And as you can see is a mess, with poor layout done and many without care ... Only the first messes this aquarium was good, with beautiful plants such as cabomba furcada red. 
After much work, saving and sacrificing my youth without amusement hope to reap a beautiful fruit, and I would like you could guide me.

Setup 
Name: Meeting of Rivers 
Date of assembly: 31/12/2007 
Dimensions: 180X50X60 (cm) - 560 liters (146 gallons approximately). 
Mobile and luminária: ADA Style 
Lighting: 3 KIT HQI 150W - 6500k of Venture + 2 T5 54W - 8000k Osram 
Filtering: Canister Azzo 1500l / h with the return distributed back with total system Heiem and filter of sand fluidizada. 
Substrate: Elos Terra Medium (30L) and Small (30L) + two boxes of AquaUno 
Fertilization: Kit Elos phase1, phase 2 e K40 
System of Co2: Cylinder of 4kg + Diffuser / Reactor Boyu + Indicator of Co2 Red Sea
Hardscap: Stones in the far right and center style layout Iwagumi, trees on the left edge style layout U two rivers. The layout on the left side was inspired in Across the River, in general, want to recreate a landscape of the region of the Araguaia River (border between the Amazon forest and open field typical of the region north and center-west Brazil).

Flora 
Herminiatus cuba (far right) 
Eleocharis párvula (the left corner and edge of rivers) 
Byxa japónica 
Herestezantela foristrifolia 
Rotala green 
Rotala rotundifolia 
Ludvigia inclinata var cuba 
Ludvigia sp pantanal 
Cabomba furcada (???) 
Musgo of Java (???)
Top secret... hehehe 

Thank user FAAO (Felipe de Oliveira) for help and the ideas that have given to this project. 
I apologize for the low level of English.

That hug 
JACK


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Can't...........quite...............see.........the picture!~


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

A current photo of the tank and products purchased for retirement. 
I have to remove the scratches from glass and as you can see the layout this very bad.

Tank









Tank









Products









That hug 
JACK


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I cannot help you too much, Jack. It looks nicely done to me. Maybe a few accent plants for here and there, but "river" inspired tanks IMO should be mostly green anyways with sandy bottoms that have limited ground cover. I really like it.  Sorry! The extreme right and left sides of the tank are a tad barren and could use a clump of plants, but I would even be hesitant to do that because it would detract attention from the center of the tank.

So, you can't use what I say to re-scape your tank!


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello to all 
Thanks for the support DonaldmBoyer 
This beautiful aquarium was in the third month of the assembly, however, the lamp HQI of 250W - 4500k is the focus light in the center, damaging the flora in the corners ... and it has always been a problem, outside the tower's Sump made of pvc much ugly. The Cabomba Furcada red is a beautiful plant ... Penalty not have jurisdiction to keep it ... It is easy looks and the cultivation of it. 
So I will post the pictures of the landscape that will inspire the new assembly of the tank. 

That hug
JACK


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello to all 
The dismantling of the aquarium started yesterday (12/14/2007) and will end the morning to afternoon, I am providing videos and photos to review, especially of a certain rock format with curious, I wish to simulate an waterfall with her.

Without aquarium rocks and trees





Rocks





That hug 
JACK


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

This rock has a unusual format, which gives idea for the creation of a landscape, and more specifically the fall of the water "Salto maior do rio das Pedras na chapada dos Veadeiros, Brazilian cerrado," hope to emulate the system of the aquarium that was seventh place in the championship of the ADA of 2007.

Rock









Salto maior do rio das Pedras - Chapada dos Veadeiros - Brazil 









That hug 
JACK


----------



## Viettxboii (Oct 25, 2007)

wow i'd love to see that when finished


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Interesting, both hardscape and the music playing in the background. I am anticipating something interesting coming out of this!!!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

Your fish didn't look to happy to have all of their territories removed. Are you just leaving them in the tank as you revamp the hardscape?

You've got some nice rock there, it will be neat to see what you do with it.


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi people 
In recent days, the work took my time, however, I am reporting the emptying of the tank, a tremendous work to remove the Tetras at least the Ciclídeos were easy to catch, I will have to send out that removing the glass front, which is very scratched ... Money ...$$$... aiaiai  
Purchased a rock that resembles a mountain, I am trying to see your plug in the landscape of the aquarium, I was still drawing the layout for discussion.

The fish were in store for a friend









Tank almost without water









Removing the substrate diy with humus, earth plant, "plant-fácil" and laterite









Tank cleaner









Tank ok for reform









New rock ... What think?









That hug 
JACK


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

It's promising, Jack, but it is hard to get an idea of the scale. Could you place it inside the tank and take a picture from several feet away so I could see what it looks like?? It would be easier for me to give you the feedback that you are requesting.


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Viettxboii - And imagine the work that I had that week now, it is now expected to stand style ADA and the new glass front.

DonaldmBoyer - The music was intentional, the TV tava on, but you gave me a great idea for other videos.


cs_gardener - Remove the logs and rocks, precisely to facilitate the catching of fish and shrimps. The Ciclídeos were ill humorados between them , but I had to fight even with the Tetras to remove them from the tank:boxing: ... Evil thankful ...


That hug
JACK


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> It's promising, Jack, but it is hard to get an idea of the scale. Could you place it inside the tank and take a picture from several feet away so I could see what it looks like?? It would be easier for me to give you the feedback that you are requesting.


Hello DonaldmBoyer 
And the fear of breaking the bottom of the tank (it weighs very rock) ... Is still waiting the arrival of the new stand and glass to restore the glass front. 
I hope to be on 30/12/2007 with the hardscape base mounted, to discuss, because I will have to pass the turn of the year mounting the layout and everything.

That hug 
JACK


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

Umm.....whatever you say, buddy! I will let you know what I think then in about a week!


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

DonaldmBoyer said:


> Umm.....whatever you say, buddy! I will let you know what I think then in about a week!


Hello DonaldmBoyer
Indeed, the straight end of the project left to the last hour hardscape (am new on it) and this is a big mistake, many leave for hours before the assembly, but has a drawing or sketch of the layout and is not counting on the imagination of last hour. I already have the design done, but now modified in my head. 
I am afraid of the glass front not be ready until day 31, because the only vidraceiro turns Monday now, and the carpenter did not show anything stand / mobile in the luminária.

That hug 
JACK


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello people 
Due to the delay of mobile / stand and the exchange of glass, the aquarium will be mounted on 06 or Jan. 13 ... No new sign in touch. 
I am still testing the waterfall as soon post a step by step. 


That hug 
JACK


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello to all 
Unfortunately had to redial the date for the assembly of the aquarium for the day 06 or January 13, due to the late delivery of the mobile / stand and the aquarium out that the tests performed with the waterfall were not satisfactory, the visa, which I open a hole through the rock drill to drill with marble / hail, because the pipe is lying, affecting the flow of water + sand + air and was not the desired effect. Another problem was the sand used for the test, the beans are very large, so I will use the sand fluidizada of filter for a new trial. If the water goes well, I put a step-by-step assembly of the same. 


That hug 
JACK


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

HELLO PEOPLE ... 
I wish everyone a "HAPPY NEW YEAR ...!!!" that everyone can achieve their dreams in 2008...!!! 


That hug special 
JACK


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello people 
Unfortunately I will redial the assembly (again) for the day on January 20, therefore, the mobile was to arrive today and did not therefore not arrisquei the purchase of the plants. Sorry to everyone ... No new post here. 


That hug 
JACK


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello people 
Finally the stand ADA Style is here! (OK, not a 100% DIY ADA Style hehehe) I love it the result, I found better than the original! 
Due to delays, the assembly of the aquarium will be on January 20, as yet lack the Luminária and aquarium. 
The thought that the mobile / stand?

General









From hand 









Internal









Details internal 









Details external / internal









It may not be an ADA Style:Cry: is a PirateADA Style:twisted:

That hug 
JACK


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2008)

JACK SOBRAL said:


> This rock has a unusual format, which gives idea for the creation of a landscape, and more specifically the fall of the water "Salto maior do rio das Pedras na chapada dos Veadeiros, Brazilian cerrado," hope to emulate the system of the aquarium that was seventh place in the championship of the ADA of 2007.
> 
> Rock
> 
> ...


It look so cool!!!!!!!!


----------



## JACK SOBRAL (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello people 
Today came the aquarium (no longer was high time ...) and is missing a stand of enlightenment.

Stand and Aquarium 









Arriving by the hour 









That hug 
JACK


----------



## puttyman70 (Aug 7, 2007)

Jack 

Looks like its going to be nice.

What are you trying to say in spanish, "that hug"? I don't think you are translating it correctly. No offense intended, just trying to help.


----------



## Awika (Mar 21, 2008)

Putty,

It is pretty common in Brasil(portuguese not spanish) to say UM ABRACO at the end of a post. Its kinda sending a hug to somebody. Sort of Best regards.


----------

